
Haxe 3.4 is out – With lots of new Features - MikusR
https://haxe.org/blog/haxe-3.4-release/
======
jdonaldson
So many positive steps forward - in terms of the code, ecosystem, and
community

A single new target is a big deal, I don't think 3 have ever been introduced
simultaneously.

The vscode extension work is slick. Haxe is the poster boy for Microsoft
Language Server Protocol now.

The C++ target now feels like a natural extension of haxe. The debugging
feature and @:structInit get rid of quite a few pain points.

The haxe-evolution protocol has one of its first graduates, which is a great
step forward for opening up the language to suggestions and discussions.

etc., etc.

